# My dog growls at me when I approach my girlfriend



## RoyBoy (Nov 13, 2013)

Without getting into the tricky history of my love life, my lovable little dachshund Rexy isn't so lovable when I approach my girlfriend.

Years ago, we shared a home, and every now and then he'd give a little growl when I'd go to sit with my girlfriend on the couch or climb into bed. It didn't happen all the time, and so we (mistakenly) thought it kind of cute. He also did it to a friend of mine when he was housesitting: they got along splendidly, but when his girlfriend came over one evening, Rexy became her protector. He clearly likes the ladies.

Fast forward a few years and my relationship came to an end. However, we stayed on good terms, and I'd babysit him whenever I could. Now, she and I have reconnected again, and it's great. Rexy isn't having it though. While he's all over me when I show up at the door or we're playing in the living room or outside, he starts growling pretty viciously when I approach her on the couch or in the bed. And it's very loud growling, unlike a few years before. Although he never sets foot out of his little bed to stop me, it's getting worse by the day.

I'm guessing that I'm threatening his position as the "top dog" in his new home. How do I re-establish the alpha position and put him in his place? I've tried moving him away (he's tried snapping at me when I've done that) and scolding him. I've tried giving him treats when I'm near her. She scolds him as well and sends him out of the room quite often. Nothing seems to be working. We're just living with it, but it's getting very annoying. 

Any advice?


----------



## HollowHeaven (Feb 5, 2012)

Dog -> human dominance is not real. You're not an alpha. You're a human. 

He is not trying to challenge your authority. He is guarding your girlfriend. 

To me, this sounds like Resource Guarding. Some dogs do it over food and toys, some over people.

The first thing you need to do, is stop scolding him. You will make it worse. And if you punish a growl, you remove that growl. The dog will stop growling to warn you, but will continue to feel the same way, and you will be bitten with no warning.

You need to change the way the dog feels about you being near your girlfriend. Make you being near a good thing for him.

Read up on Resource Guarding


----------



## cookieface (Jul 6, 2011)

HollowHeaven said:


> Dog -> human dominance is not real. You're not an alpha. You're a human.
> 
> He is not trying to challenge your authority. He is guarding your girlfriend.
> 
> ...


I agree ^^^

Here's more information about resource guarding: Resource Guarding: Treatment and Prevention


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

I agree with the above posters. I will say though that this behavior really needs to be addressed as it could become a real problem and dangerous. I had a male Rottweiler years ago (or rather my fiance' and I had) He was a great dog, gentle and very well behaved. He would however growl when my fiance would hug me or rough house with me. My fiance would laugh and say that he was jealous. One day my fiance' came up to me and gave me a big hug and I said "ouch" as it caught me off guard. That dog came flying from the other room and bit my now ex in the private area. Rottweiler hanging on your privates is enough to make you sit up and take notice. At least, that is what I was told, ha ha Anyway, training was stricter at that time and all ended up being fine... um, except the fiance became and EX. ha ha


----------

